# Southern Ontario Meet



## Lynden-Jeff

Hey,

Myself and Tractor Plower are trying to organize a meet up for us Southern Ontario guys. Right now we are thinking it will be held in Burlington in late January. More details to follow. Who thinks they may be interested?

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would be happy to come, Burlington isn't that far.


----------



## schuitb

*I'm in*

Would be great to meet everyone.. I live close by.. Hope lots of guys can make it..

Brian

:waving:


----------



## Tractor Plower

Hey Guys! It will be a great time to meet ppl and put names to faces!!! 
Hopefully we can figure out a location that is convenient for everyone to attend!

-Mike!tymusic


----------



## Triple L

sounds like a plan...


----------



## STRONGARM

sure,keep me updated


----------



## JD Dave

I'm a professional eater, so I'm in. I like beer too!!tymusic


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I would be up for the road trip to meet. Pick a date and let me know, I travel to Markham area atleast twice a week for computer stuff. Sounds like a great idea. The dodge loves to stretch its legs on the 401... gives me a reason to turn up the chip to level 3. Ill check back


----------



## Oasis

sounds great ide love to get to know some people in the industry.


----------



## STRONGARM

have we picked a date yet?


----------



## Oasis

Im not sure how to go about doing this but maybe even before this get together happens is there anyway we can put together a mini list or something of people we can network with in case things go a rye and we are 'stuck'


----------



## cet

JD Dave;472182 said:


> I'm a professional eater, so I'm in. I like beer too!!tymusic


It's your turn to pick me up, it is on the way I think.

Maybe we can make it on a plow night and you can stay a few hours after you drop me off LOL

I'm in if it's not snowing.

Grandview might be in, I think he might be closer then me.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;475877 said:


> It's your turn to pick me up, it is on the way I think.
> 
> Maybe we can make it on a plow night and you can stay a few hours after you drop me off LOL
> 
> I'm in if it's not snowing.


I think last time I drove to Newmarket, at least Grandview took me for wings, you made me work! LOL You drive here, then I'll be the DD.


----------



## grandview

Everybody bring your own and we'll sit on the Burlington bridge and go sledding!


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;475907 said:


> Everybody bring your own and we'll sit on the Burlington bridge and go sledding!


Sounds like fun, you go first. Are you allowed into Canada? I think Grandview is closer then CET.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;475918 said:


> Sounds like fun, you go first. Are you allowed into Canada?


She never filed a Police report!


----------



## cet

grandview;475921 said:


> She never filed a Police report!


You could bring a trailer full of plows and make a few bucks. You have to take our funny money but I think it might still be worth more then yours. Maybe you can bring me a new truck.


----------



## grandview

cet;475979 said:


> You could bring a trailer full of plows and make a few bucks. You have to take our funny money but I think it might still be worth more then yours. Maybe you can bring me a new truck.


I'll take your money and open up an account up there,just in case I need to move quickly!

You'll look good in a new Ford!


----------



## Tractor Plower

Haha! It'll be a good time boys, Grandview you'd better make it! We'll make 2 possible dates, incase it snows on the first!
-Mike


----------



## cet

grandview;476205 said:


> I'll take your money and open up an account up there,just in case I need to move quickly!
> 
> You'll look good in a new Ford!


A nice F350 reg. cab long box gas one would be nice. You can pick the colour, just make sure it has some options.


----------



## JD Dave

Wouldn't it just be as easy to meet sometime around the Landscape show. I've never been so I would like to go. We could meet at the beer tent or somewhere close after the show closes. A little too far for Grandview to come but we can have another party for him. I'm easy just giving suggestions!


----------



## cet

The Landscape Show is Jan. 8-10. The weather looks good for those days.


----------



## STRONGARM

someone pick a date, the 8th is good for me.


----------



## grandview

So you guys are just going to blow me off?:realmad: If that's the case I'm going to pray for a Blizzard right on top of you guys on that date!


----------



## karol

*meetin*

I'll be there with a couple Newbies from Orillia. Pick a time and date. Keep me posted.tymusic


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;478261 said:


> So you guys are just going to blow me off?:realmad: If that's the case I'm going to pray for a Blizzard right on top of you guys on that date!


Then we will blow you off for sure. Don't be so sensitive, we will meet you half way at a place called Tim Hortons. If you don't know they sell coffee!!tymusic. The 8th is good for me, I've never been before so lets say we meet at 3pm. Someone pick a place there or a bar nearby. As Grandview and Cet know I'm 6'4 and 300 lbs and I'll be wearing a JD hat and I'll also have a stupid grin on my face! We could also arrange something closer to Grandview later on in the winter, so he doesn't feel left out!


----------



## karol

*meeting*

The 8th is good with us too. If it doesn't snow.


----------



## grandview

Here's a picture of JD' business card just so you know what here looks like!


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;478866 said:


> Here's a picture of JD' business card just so you know what here looks like!


My wife says "I'm bringing sexy back" LOL


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;478869 said:


> My wife says "I'm bringing sexy back" LOL


What's your wife email. just want to ask her how she liked the FF!

Where's this landscape show at?


----------



## cet

grandview;478872 said:


> What's your wife email. just want to ask her how she liked the FF!
> 
> Where's this landscape show at?


I believe the address is 650 Dixon Road. It is near the airport.


----------



## grandview

cet;478892 said:


> I believe the address is 650 Dixon Road. It is near the airport.


Is that in TO?


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;478895 said:


> Is that in TO?


Yes.............and I'm not giving you my wifes e-mail! LOL


----------



## cet

grandview;478895 said:


> Is that in TO?


http://www.locongress.com/mapnhotel2k6.php

I hope that worked.

I think JD's room rates are a little less then the ones posted there.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Hey,

Sorry I haven't replied been a bit sick and not on much. Some people have expressed a date closer to the end of Jan around the 19 or 20th. The LO show would be good but I know of many people that aren't going and would still like to attend the meet. Although its not final we were thinking the Burlington Mall kelsey's, lots of parking and pretty central off the highway. Any feedback let me know.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## grandview

I know CET and JD will go they like to meet other guys on the internet ,and a mall is just to their liking!


----------



## cet

My daughter has a basketball tournament in Grimsby that weekend. I can't make that but lets see what the others think.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;479059 said:


> My daughter has a basketball tournament in Grimsby that weekend. I can't make that but lets see what the others think.


Your going to be like 10 min away, they won't even miss you. I'm in for Kelsy's, but wouldn't it be better to do it during the week. My wife plans my weekends for me. I would rather do that anyway, I'm not sure if I can make the Landscape show now. Make a date and the people will come. It's just a bunch of guys sitting around drinking beer and talking about how big their plow is. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;479057 said:


> I know CET and JD will go they like to meet other guys on the internet ,and a mall is just to their liking!


Didn't we meet you on the internet?


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;479087 said:


> Didn't we meet you on the internet?


I was just doing a study at seeing what kind of weirdos that are out there.


----------



## Tractor Plower

Any one up for a friday late jan or early feb??


----------



## JD Dave

Tractor Plower;480306 said:


> Any one up for a friday late jan or early feb??


You'll never please everyone, so just make a date and as long as it's not snowing people will come. When we went to Buffalo, 3 guys met us there, well 2 guys and Grandview but that's a whole other story. LOL As long as a few people go it will be worth while, I'm sure more will show though.


----------



## karol

*meeting*

I second that with JD. Just pick a date and don't worry about Grandview. Just don't pick a snow day!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Sure would like to meet up with some of you, been alittle under the weather the last few days and not on much. How many people are from the southern areas like Windsor/Chatham/London areas are up for a meet and greet. Won't be able to make tomorows due to scheduling. Does sound like fun. Make sure you take lots of photos.

DAFF


----------



## Tractor Plower

Alright guys, we've decided that the best date for our meet and greet is:

*FRIDAY FEB. 1ST 2008.*

If it happens to snow on or close to this date, it will be held the following friday, Feb. 8th. Should we have an event worthy of cancelling the first date, we will post it on here with reasonable notice.

-Mike


----------



## cet

That sounds good. Is the location a secret?


----------



## Prof Touch L&L

grandview;479146 said:


> I was just doing a study at seeing what kind of weirdos that are out there.


and you found them!!! lol (including myself)

I'm in with Grandview, since no one down here wants to get together down here, we'll hang with our neighbors to the north. Since we met CET & JD Dave, and they're OK tymusic, we can get to know the rest of you!!!


----------



## A Man

I'm pretty new to the site but sure have enjoyed reading all the posts. Is this an open invite to all the ontario boys? I like beer, I have a few plows......can I please please come?? haha


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Yes everyone is invited. I talked to Tractor Plower today and have decided on official dates.

*The meet will be on FRIDAY FEBUARY 1*

If the primary date is snowed out, it will be the Second Friday the 8th.

Will have final location on friday.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## JD Dave

Prof Touch L&L;482008 said:


> and you found them!!! lol (including myself)
> 
> I'm in with Grandview, since no one down here wants to get together down here, we'll hang with our neighbors to the north. Since we met CET & JD Dave, and they're OK tymusic, we can get to know the rest of you!!!


You guys can car pool at least. I'd bring the red chev, I'm not sure they will make it here. Can you also bring 6 lbs of medium wings. Your wings and our beer. Mmmmmmm


----------



## cet

JD Dave;482049 said:


> You guys can car pool at least. I'd bring the red chev, I'm not sure they will make it here. Can you also bring 6 lbs of medium wings. Your wings and our beer. Mmmmmmm


I thought you liked the hot. Maybe your wife didn't like them as much in the morning.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;482061 said:


> I thought you liked the hot. Maybe your wife didn't like them as much in the morning.


I got seat belts installed on the toilet, so I'm good to go now!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;482068 said:


> I got seat belts installed on the toilet, so I'm good to go now!


I'm glad I have black leather seats and an air freshener on the passenger side.LOL


----------



## Prof Touch L&L

Grandview & I are in, anyone else want to go from Buffalo let me know. I could arrange some wings if you guys want!!! What 100 or so???? wesport


----------



## grandview

I think Canadians like frog legs better,and it tastes like chicken!


----------



## Oasis

Im in for February 1st ..... is there a specific location that we are choosing.....


----------



## JD Dave

Oasis;482682 said:


> Im in for February 1st ..... is there a specific location that we are choosing.....


I think they mentioned something about kelsey's at the Burlington Mall, not sure though!


----------



## Prof Touch L&L

Hey Dave can you give Grandview or I directions to the Burlington Mall?


----------



## grandview

Prof Touch L&L;482881 said:


> Hey Dave can you give Grandview or I directions to the Burlington Mall?


It that mall in Canada with no cars in it!:crying:


----------



## maximus44

I'm in too guys.
Look forward to seeing/meeting face to face.
BTW , JD dave,I'm just down the street from u in Kleinburg.
Where are you?


----------



## karol

*meeting*

Sounds good. For the record i don't drink. I eat though.


----------



## JD Dave

maximus44;482900 said:


> I'm in too guys.
> Look forward to seeing/meeting face to face.
> BTW , JD dave,I'm just down the street from u in Kleinburg.
> Where are you?


I'm at 10 hwy and Mayfield (Snelgrove). Maybe we can carpool as long as your on the up and up.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;483685 said:


> I'm at 10 hwy and Mayfield (Snelgrove). Maybe we can carpool as long as your on the up and up.


You just like picking guys up on the internet!


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;483823 said:


> You just like picking guys up on the internet!


LOL. My wife is a bit concerned but she'll still let me go. If I was picking up Heather Lawn Spray that would be a different story.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;483827 said:


> LOL. My wife is a bit concerned but she'll still let me go. If I was picking up Heather Lawn Spray that would be a different story.


Just tell your wife your going to look at her cans.(of FF)!


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;483829 said:


> Just tell your wife your going to look at her cans.(of FF)!


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## maximus44

Cool,Dave. Ummm... I'm not really looking to date anyone right now,but is "friends" ok?
lol
Anyways, no problem on maybe carpooling. I'm not much of a drinker,so no worries there.
My cell number is (416)606-3244tymusic


----------



## cet

You 2-timer


----------



## JD Dave

cet;484449 said:


> You 2-timer


I think it's time for us to start seeing other people!:waving:


----------



## Prof Touch L&L

maximus44;484442 said:


> . I'm not much of a drinker,
> tymusic


Yeah me neither


----------



## JD Dave

Prof Touch L&L;485130 said:


> Yeah me neither


Either Jeremy pukes, passes out or has a second beer!! His wife can really drink though,


----------



## Prof Touch L&L

JD Dave;486292 said:


> Either Jeremy pukes, passes out or has a second beer!! His wife can really drink though,


LOL. Ouch Dave that hurt!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Prof Touch L&L;486910 said:


> LOL. Ouch Dave that hurt!!!


I was waiting for your response! LOL


----------



## cet

Prof Touch L&L;486910 said:


> LOL. Ouch Dave that hurt!!!


Remember you will be drinking Canadian beer this time, you might want to start with a small one.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Hey,

So the final details are in.

*DATE:*

Friday Febuary 1st

*WHERE:*

Boston Pizza

3120 South Service Road, at Guelph Line
Burlington, ON L7N 3J3

*WHEN:*

Arrival between 4 and 5, will gather in the parking behind boston pizza if its not to cold. inside if its cold. Will go until whenever, come for a beer or food doesn't really matter.

Will post directions shortly, if anyone has any questions post or PM me.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Triple L

Beautiful... friday's always work for me


----------



## STRONGARM

Sounds good, see everyone theretymusic


----------



## Tractor Plower

Please post who is coming, so we have an approximate idea! 

-Mike


----------



## JD Dave

Boston Pizza, much better then Kelsies. I'm in for a couple hours. I don't like to commit for much longer on blind dates.


----------



## cet

I should be able to make that. You know it is going to snow now that you have set this up?


----------



## Tractor Plower

cet;489504 said:


> I should be able to make that. You know it is going to snow now that you have set this up?


That's why our "snow date" is Jan. 8th!!! If we happen to get an event on the 1st, we will post on here to let everyone know the other date will be used, so please check back before you come on out!!!

-Mike


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Tractor Plower;489553 said:


> That's why our "snow date" is Jan. 8th!!! If we happen to get an event on the 1st, we will post on here to let everyone know the other date will be used, so please check back before you come on out!!!
> 
> -Mike


Febuary 8th!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;489632 said:


> Febuary 8th!!!!


Good eyes!! I missed that.


----------



## Tractor Plower

My bad! Must be the lack of snow getting to my head!!!! Thanks Jeff!

-Mike


----------



## schuitb

*Feb. 1st*

Sounds good, see everyone there!

Brian


----------



## Daner

Pretty hard to turn down good pizza ... beer...and some good laughs...Daners Inwesport:waving:


----------



## heather lawn spray

HLS is in

I'm not drinkin' so I'll bring the Chyrsler PT Loser for the Kitchener detachment, unless only 3 are coming from Kitchener, then I'll bring Back Beauty and show off her new little plow.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Great! I won't be drinking either since I still have my G2 (yea yea I know) lol. Should be a good meet, I am making reservations for around 20, if we get more im sure we can work it out.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## heather lawn spray

Lynden-Jeff;493143 said:


> Great! I won't be drinking either since I still have my G2 (yea yea I know) lol. Should be a good meet, I am making reservations for around 20, if we get more im sure we can work it out.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


Geez

nice way to make a guy feel OLD . . .

My drivers licence is older than you

Ross


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

lol I bet when you got it you only had one test, lucky! Ive been putting this off aslong as I can, it expires in the summer so I better get my G.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Lynden-Jeff;493174 said:


> lol I bet when you got it you only had one test, lucky! Ive been putting this off aslong as I can, it expires in the summer so I better get my G.


On the first shot too!

'Beginners' licence what thy were called in the olden days

I think back then they stood on street corners givin' 'em out


----------



## Triple L

hahahahaha.... Ya, I only got the G2 also... good thing tho, keeps me out of trouble


----------



## Oasis

heather lawn spray;493202 said:


> On the first shot too!
> 
> 'Beginners' licence what thy were called in the olden days
> 
> I think back then they stood on street corners givin' 'em out


LOL the old "365"s ..........

Hey I went through the whole G1/G2/G thing... its just a money grab by our good old gov't.

OK ... so we are meeting at Boston Pizza

3120 South Service Road, at Guelph Line
at like 4 ish...

Im in so thats 2 people here


----------



## heather lawn spray

Oasis;493529 said:


> LOL the old "365"s ..........
> 
> Hey I went through the whole G1/G2/G thing... its just a money grab by our good old gov't.
> 
> OK ... so we are meeting at Boston Pizza
> 
> 3120 South Service Road, at Guelph Line
> at like 4 ish...
> 
> Im in so thats 2 people here


Old 365's ?

Noo, noo, noo,

_120 days_

ANCIENT HISTORY


----------



## cet

heather lawn spray;493586 said:


> Old 365's ?
> 
> Noo, noo, noo,
> 
> _120 days_
> 
> ANCIENT HISTORY


You are showing your age now. LOL

My cousin went and wrote her learners in the morning and took the road test in the afternoon. She had her licence on her 16th birthday. That was only 31 years ago now.


----------



## heather lawn spray

back in the olden days it was considered to be a complete dishonour not to have your drivers licence (including driving on the 400 series highways) by 17 years of age


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;493614 said:


> back in the olden days it was considered to be a complete dishonour not to have your drivers licence (including driving on the 400 series highways) by 17 years of age


Wait, you and CET needed licences to drive horses!! How did you mount the blade? I think I owe you a few Heather.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;495284 said:


> Wait, you and CET needed licences to drive horses!! How did you mount the blade? I think I owe you a few Heather.


u pulled the plow behind the horses, on a whipple tree [_google 'whipple tree'_]
Geez don't you farmers know the plow goes before the horse
Home owners had single horses

commercial had 2 or 3 horse teams

the big county plows had 4 horse teams


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;495425 said:


> u pulled the plow behind the horses, on a whipple tree [_google 'whipple tree'_]
> Geez don't you farmers know the plow goes before the horse
> Home owners had single horses
> 
> commercial had 2 or 3 horse teams
> 
> the big county plows had 4 horse teams


I'm sure you have lots of horse stories. Remember I'm not the SMARTEST tack in the box!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;495638 said:


> I'm sure you have lots of horse stories. Remember I'm not the SMARTEST tack in the box!!


yea but most of the stories are just full of horse [email protected]#$

CHEVY TRUCKS AND JOHN DEERE LAWN MOWERS


----------



## karol

*meeting*

It turns out that I have a follow-up CT scan that day but we can meet at Princess M. they will give you these 1litre cups and we can drink there. Enjoy.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

karol;496307 said:


> It turns out that I have a follow-up CT scan that day but we can meet at Princess M. they will give you these 1litre cups and we can drink there. Enjoy.


No chance of making it out after? I have no idea what a CT involves so don't mind my ignorance!!

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## karol

Lynden-Jeff;496627 said:


> No chance of making it out after? I have no idea what a CT involves so don't mind my ignorance!!
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


I've got about 3 more ct scans left. I can give you one no charge. Regular ct scans there is nothing involved. You just kickback and that's it. I've got the one with the dye that they inject at the time of the scan. There no fun. Then you got to drink a couple of literes of water to flush out the dye. It's too much of a time gap for me. I'm coming from north of Barrie. The scan is in the morning in downtown TO. Have fun.... xysport


----------



## cet

Long term for me is snow for Feb. 1. I new that would happen.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;499557 said:


> Long term for me is snow for Feb. 1. I new that would happen.


The long range is snow Fri and Sat. but we'll see.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Yea, we will make a decision most likely on wednesday. Seems like it could be a good amount of snow on friday aswell.

Cheers


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;499729 said:


> Yea, we will make a decision most likely on wednesday. Seems like it could be a good amount of snow on friday aswell.
> 
> Cheers


I guess you have to remember to cancel the reservations if it's not a go. I want to meet you guys but I'd also like 20 cm of snow.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Right now they are saying a big mess for wednesday and a bit on friday. I don't need to make resevers until wednesday so thats why we decide then lol. If it is not a go this friday, it will be next friday.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## JD Dave

Wow, looks like a no go for the party. I hope it snows a foot.  We could still do it on Fri night at one of my commercials, you guys could all bring your plows. LOL


----------



## Triple L

good stuff! Then we can all head back over to K-W and take care of all myn and heathers properties


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

lol, yes most likely a no go, will post for sure tomorow. It will be rechedualed to next friday.

Cheers


----------



## Tractor Plower

Haha, looks like you guys are right!!! Hopefully we get snow. Too bad we didnt plan the meet for mid January, we might have had snow this month!!!

On wednesday night we will post the official decision, keep posted!

-Mike


----------



## musclecarboy

Tractor Plower;501845 said:


> Haha, looks like you guys are right!!! Hopefully we get snow. Too bad we didnt plan the meet for mid January, we might have had snow this month!!!
> 
> On wednesday night we will post the official decision, keep posted!
> 
> -Mike


So....next week it is?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Yes *OFFICIALLY POSTPONED UNTIL FEBUARY 8th* If weather is again a prediciment we will reschedual. Please spread the word, and again post if you are in for Friday Febuary 8th.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## JD Dave

Feb 8th is good for me.


----------



## cet

Every time I make a date it snows, how is July 8th?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;503143 said:


> Every time I make a date it snows, how is July 8th?


LOL. let me check my calendar.


----------



## heather lawn spray

8th is good


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;503203 said:


> 8th is good


July 8th or Feb 8th.


----------



## Oasis

sounds good to me ... 2 in here


----------



## cet

What's wrong with Feb 1. We all need a little break and some food and maybe just 1 

I'm in for the 8th but I know we will be plowing again.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;503296 said:


> July 8th or Feb 8th.


I'm flexible


----------



## heather lawn spray

cet;503740 said:


> What's wrong with Feb 1. We all need a little break and some food and maybe just 1
> 
> I'm in for the 8th but I know we will be plowing again.


You _know_ there's a curse hanging over these plans, don't you?:crying:


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;503884 said:


> I'm flexible


Thanks for the visual!


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;503886 said:


> You _know_ there's a curse hanging over these plans, don't you?:crying:


I say we just have a party at CET's mansion. His masterbath is bigger then my house! LOL


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;503905 said:


> I say we just have a party at CET's mansion. His masterbath is bigger then my house! LOL


. . .and how would _you_ know how big his bathhouse is


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;503985 said:


> . . .and how would _you_ know how big his bathhouse is


LOL. Well we did meet on the internet!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I totally forgot you guys were planning this till I checked some of my old pms. I would like to join if possible. I made a reminder to myself to check back more often.


It would kinda be bad for the guy who actually plows the place (boston pizza) you are meeting at, he shows up to plow the place and there is 20 plow trucks lined up in the back lot, like someone is trying to run him out of town.


----------



## schuitb

*Meet*

I'll be there on the 8th, 
gtg


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;504022 said:


> I totally forgot you guys were planning this till I checked some of my old pms. I would like to join if possible. I made a reminder to myself to check back more often.
> 
> It would kinda be bad for the guy who actually plows the place (boston pizza) you are meeting at, he shows up to plow the place and there is 20 plow trucks lined up in the back lot, like someone is trying to run him out of town.


That's funny!! Next time I go to Cobourg, I'm looking you up and your buying the beer!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Not a problem JD, infact, I hear you like wings and we have this one place thats the best (thurs night 20 wings for $7) . I am located behind the beer store (you should have all those mapped on google maps by now no?), I own Midtown Personal Computers (Midtown PC) hence the name. 

Bring the family down during the summer, the Cobourg beach is pretty popular. There is Canada Day waterfront festival which is huge and there is even ribfest in the summer which is quite the event.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;508065 said:


> Not a problem JD, infact, I hear you like wings and we have this one place thats the best (thurs night 20 wings for $7) . I am located behind the beer store (you should have all those mapped on google maps by now no?), I own Midtown Personal Computers (Midtown PC) hence the name.
> 
> Bring the family down during the summer, the Cobourg beach is pretty popular. There is Canada Day waterfront festival which is huge and there is even ribfest in the summer which is quite the event.


You never know when I might venture out that way. My buddies and I are trying to plan a bit of a bike trip, you might be a stop along the way. I'm always in for some good wings, beer and snow talk. You'll lose me on the computer talk though!

Friday looks like nice weather, so hopefully we all get to meet then.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

This has been *POST PONED tentatively to next Friday FEB 8th* due to this past storm and possible snow saturday. If mother nature askes we cancled the meet, apparently she doesn't want this to happen.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;510480 said:


> This has been *POST PONED tentatively to next Friday FEB 8th* due to this past storm and possible snow saturday. If mother nature askes we cancled the meet, apparently she doesn't want this to happen.


Do you mean Feb 15 or is it still on this Fri. I'm pretty tired, I can't comprehend right now.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Sorry its *FEBUARY 15th!!!!!!! *I was so tired when I posted this, this is what happens! Good catch Dave


----------



## Triple L

good stuff... I was sooo pooched last night, wasnt able to make it anyways, next friday sounds good


----------



## cet

I can't make this one. My daughter has a basketball tournament in Belleville that weekend. With the luck you have had it might snow on the 15th also. I hope not, I don't want to send her with a friend. I have only missed 1 tournament in 5 years.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet you will be going right past cobourg on your way to belleville. 

I think the 15th should be fine for me. I ended up removing snow on the 8th.


----------



## cet

I could drop by on my way out but I guess you will be at the meet.

I don't think my daughter would find it to interesting though.

Time for bed, I just got in.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;513436 said:


> I could drop by on my way out but I guess you will be at the meet.
> 
> I don't think my daughter would find it to interesting though.
> 
> Time for bed, I just got in.


What were you out drinking?


----------



## flairlandscape

hey guys, just happened to come across this thread today. i'm from london area, and wouldn't mind making a drive up to burlington this friday - weather permitting obviously. would be nice to meet some of you in person. tymusic


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Glad you found it. This meet is also on the rocks, as an alberta clipper is lining up right for thursday/friday. Stay tuned to the thread.


----------



## cet

If it snows for the 3rd Friday in a row, I hope you move the meet to May.:realmad:


----------



## Tractor Plower

Haha, Lets hope we can make this meet work for once! If only the Alberta Clipper could wait 'till saturday!
-Mike


----------



## cet

They changed my Friday forecast to, close to 1cm from 2-4 cm. I really need to go to Belleville for basketball and Friday is my son's 7th birthday.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;514065 said:


> If it snows for the 3rd Friday in a row, I hope you move the meet to May.:realmad:


LOL. We should have organized a meet last year, when we really needed snow. How many days untill spring?


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;514777 said:


> LOL. We should have organized a meet last year, when we really needed snow. How many days untill spring?


37 . . . but who's counting?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;514777 said:


> LOL. We should have organized a meet last year, when we really needed snow. How many days untill spring?


If you mean until the end of Contracts, 9 weeks today. APRIL 15th


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Looks like we are going to go ahead with the meet tomorow. Tonight is expecting 1-3 cm at most so I don't think we should have an issue. if people hit trigger please post and we may reconsider however if not, we will be meeting up!

Cheers


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Weve decided this is a go as it does not seem we will hit trigger, just a dusting. So see everyone there, here is the address also for anyone who needs it.

3120 South Service Road, at Guelph Line
Burlington, ON L7N 3J3
(905) 631-0311
fax: 905-631-9554
Hours: 11a.m. to 2 a.m. 7 days a week 
Email: [email protected]
Click Here for a map to this location.


----------



## STRONGARM

What time is everyone meeting?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

About 4:30-5. 

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Daner

Every time Jeff says the word Meet It snows LOL


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Well just got the confirm we have a table for 10 at minimum although i told her I didn't know exactly how many were coming. Im sure we wont have an issue. Also we will be parking in the BACK and will most likely be out there for the first bit until some people start showing up. 

Cheers


----------



## Tractor Plower

MEET IS OFFICIALLY TONIGHT! Feb. 15. Anyone who would like to come meet at Boston Pizza. Looking forward to a good time!

-Mike


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hey, I hope you guys had a fun time. Doing lots of removal these days and didn't realize the meet would be this early. In my mind it was going to be later at night.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just logged in now after a long time away from the site. Been too busy removing snow and doing billing. Trucks are both in getting oilchanges, brakes and washed up, dad has the spare and the girlfriend has her car at work. I am stuck doing the bills tonight. Hope you guys have a blast. Cheers!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just wanted to thank every one who came out, Daner, Triple L, Oasis, A Man, Schuitb and everyone else! Had a really great time! Though Daner that one story of yours still has me laughing, I don't know whats funnier the garage door coming down or taking the V blade through the carwash. 

Cheers!
Jeff


----------



## Triple L

ya man... that was an awsome night out... We defentially gotta do this agian sometime... Daner, that one story still has me smiling to... tooo funny!


----------



## Oasis

Thanks guys, I had a good time and learned a few things as usual...... We need to do it again when the weather begins to co-operate with us. Hopefully we'll see even some more faces out there. 

Thanks Jeff for organizing....


----------



## cet

Sounds like you guys had a great time. Maybe we should have an end of season meet.

Sounds like you had a good turn out.


----------



## JD Dave

I'm glad you got a good turn out. I spent the night with the family and I didn't even hardly go on PS. They havn't seen me in a while, so I thought it better I stay home.


----------



## Prof Touch L&L

JD Dave;518263 said:


> I'm glad you got a good turn out. I spent the night with the family and I didn't even hardly go on PS. They havn't seen me in a while, so I thought it better I stay home.


I see you and CET didnt make it either. I think end of the season is better. More towards spring. Maybe GV and I can make it


----------



## Daner

Lynden-Jeff;517963 said:


> Just wanted to thank every one who came out, Daner, Triple L, Oasis, A Man, Schuitb and everyone else! Had a really great time! Though Daner that one story of yours still has me laughing, I don't know whats funnier the garage door coming down or taking the V blade through the carwash.
> 
> Cheers!
> Jeff


LOL !!!!! The high speed car wash door episode has me grinnen as well...But hey that was a fun time...Great to meet you guys...and have to agree...we have to do another meet later on when things are not so busy.

Jeff and Mike...great work on organising the get togetherwesport

Cheers...gone for the Ice pack

Daner


----------



## Tractor Plower

Thanks alot to everyone who made it out! I think a end-of-season meet is in order as well, get everyone out there! Next time we need to take more parking spots from those Keg customers! Haha.

Once again, thanks to everyone who made it and for those who couldn't we hope to see you next time!

-Miketymusic


----------



## derekbroerse

Jeez, I never saw this thread or I would have gone too!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Where gonna have another, keep ur eyes peeled.


----------



## shepoutside

derekbroerse;521838 said:


> Jeez, I never saw this thread or I would have gone too!


Same here


----------

